# Makers who work in 6/4?



## bmstrong (Jan 19, 2008)

Any chance we can get a list of makers who build complete lights in 6/4? Don, TB, and PF are three. Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Bogus1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Doesn't Lummi (Rob) build using 6/4?

Chris at TnC was the first to machine in Ti on the forums I believe. We have a new 6/4 project in the works *Announcing - TnC N-Cell - Micro-Flex Series * 

Why the interest in 6/4 over other Ti alloys? Just curious.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, I am with Bogus, 6/4 alloy is rather hard and brittle, probably not the best choice for a flashlight, I would choose an alloy with a decent copper content personally.


----------



## aljsk8 (Sep 29, 2008)

what is the best ti alloy to use? - just curious

thanks

Alex


----------

